# Pros - camera straps?



## Josh66 (Aug 19, 2009)

So, all you pros - do you use a camera strap while on a shoot?

I only ask because of something that happened today...

We had some VIPs from some big 5 sided building visiting work today, so of course - there were photographers.

There were 3 still photographers, and at least as many videographers.

Two of the still photographers work for my comapany, the other did not (he was also the most professional looking, BTW).

The guy that didn't work for us had a nice looking Nikon (Canon guy, so no clue what it was - the Nikon equivalent of a 5D I guess), and a flash (which he never used).

The first lady form our work had what looked like a Rebel with a 17-40 f/4L and a 430EX.  The other lady from work had some kind of advanced point & shoot.  (I really think they just told her "here, take this and try to get some pictures".)

None of them even had a camera strap installed on the camera.  I thought that was odd.  Especially since there was more standing around than shooting (waiting for the VIPs to arrive).

What do you guys do?


----------



## PhotoXopher (Aug 19, 2009)

Hand strap FTW 

I hate chokers.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 19, 2009)

...Yeah, a hand strap would be nice.

I use (always) a Domke Gripper strap.  ...Not always around my neck though - sometimes I just put it over my shoulder.


----------



## Overread (Aug 19, 2009)

If it were me I would have the camera strap on the camera - even the horrid one that comes with the camera is better than no strap at all * and is a real saver in arm strength if your standing around waiting. 
A writst strap is also very handy I find - more for open areas - where you can just dangle the camera to one side in a single hand without worries.

About the only times the neckstrap gets in the way are when I am working on a tripod or for some macro work.



* seriously the canon strap is horribly uncomfortable if worn on a bare neck - I have to ahve some collared top otherwise it just chafs into the skin. It might be strong but it needs some proper padding!

** OPTech neckstraps are popular since they have not only better padding (as far as I have read) but also because they have clips which can remove the main strap and leave behind a shorter part which can be clipped together for a wrist strap - also freeing you of the longer neck section so it won't get in the way


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 19, 2009)

Interesting side note...

It seemed that the "other guy" was going for more non-conventional shots.  He was getting stuff that the other two completely ignored.  Hopefully I'll actually be able to see some of the photos eventually...  I might actually be in a few of them (I was pretty close to the front).


----------



## Phranquey (Aug 19, 2009)

If I'm working off of a tripod, or in a studio setting, I will take it off...it just gets in the way.  Most other times I will double-wrap the strap around my wrist while shooting.

Overread is definitely right about the factory straps...they suck on a bare neck, especially when it's hot and you get sweaty.  Which is why I use a neoprene strap.


----------



## ::trainwreck:: (Aug 20, 2009)

Just a random thought, but I had a Photography teacher once that was an ex-marine and he showed us some crazy way of wrapping your strap on your arm/wrist and told us that was also how they did it in the military with their guns. It's kind of like a hand strap but with more protection since its wrapped on your arm a little bit more. I also saw another photographer do this once.


----------



## camz (Aug 20, 2009)

I use to have both installed in but just did away with the hand strap on gigs.  I found that shooting with the lens pointing down that the neck strap may unfortunately get in the frame of shots.


----------



## HeY iTs ScOTtY (Aug 20, 2009)

i wrap my neck strap around my wrist. im looking for a nice hand strap but until yhen its gonna have to do.


----------



## UUilliam (Aug 20, 2009)

I put my camera strap (yes that "ugly one" you get with the camera)
around my wrist ( just keep wrapping till it is tight) i even done this and place the camera outside a car travelling at 70MPH, thats how much i trust this method 
and i dangled it over an ocean (in a ferry)

I also wrap it around 1 shoulder then place my hand through the middle, and push my hand away from me so it makes the strap tight

I know i am not pro but hey thought i would answer =]

And where do you work that people from the Pentagon (i am assuming thats what you were speaking of?) would visit?


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 20, 2009)

Frankly it's all about what you feel is comfortable for you. And how you work.

My 35mm cameras were always on neck straps. Couldn't use a hand strap when I was constantly switching between 2-3 cameras. To be honest, I don't even know if there were hand straps back then. I don't remember seeing them around.

None of the others ever had one. Of course, an 8x10 would be funny on a strap  But I never had one on my Hassy either. It spent most of its time on a tripod or a bracket with a flash (weddings) but it also fit in my hand perfectly...


----------



## Jaszek (Aug 20, 2009)

I was watching the world championships in Berlin yesterday. I was laughing how all the photogs were running after the athletes lol. But most of them had two cameras. Around the neck was a camera with a telephoto lens and when they were running around most of them had the strap dangling off the camera.


OT ALERT!!! I saw one of the videographers just push the photogs away to get a good shot of the athletes lol. I was just waiting for one of the photogs to trip lol.


----------



## JamesMason (Aug 20, 2009)

Love using a strap. Means you can change lenses quicker and without having to take your eves off the action


----------



## UUilliam (Aug 20, 2009)

Maybe they should have a photog olymipcs xP
It is only fair... they do archery, they do shooting, why not a competition to get thexposure pin point acurate (using manual mode only) with an array of strange lights shining on target


----------



## FrankLamont (Aug 20, 2009)

Was browsing for some, came up with this

Gadget.brando.com

But it looks kinda uncomfortable. What if you want to... let go?


----------



## JerryPH (Aug 20, 2009)

I use a nice wide neoprene strap on all my cameras. I don't always wear it around my neck, I often wrap it around my right wrist becuase I want the freedom of being able to go overhead and shoot down without taking the strap off my neck. That said, when I carry 2 bodies, that neoprene strap is a LIFE saver. If I carry a D700 w/grip and a 70-200 around my neck for more than 15 min using the Nikon strap, I have a sore neck and back... but that same combo with the neoprene strap is good for all day with no issues.


----------



## Overread (Aug 20, 2009)

FriedChicken said:


> Was browsing for some, came up with this
> 
> Gadget.brando.com
> 
> But it looks kinda uncomfortable. What if you want to... let go?



Looking at the design I'm fairly sure is a comfortable fit and probably very secure, but like you I can see the downside being that if you ever want to get your hand out its going to be a problem. 
I suppose many would end up having the wriststrap part not wrapped around as tight (or at all) to allow for that easy of letting go when you need to - which rather defeates hte point of it.

However for togs in a scrum of photographers I can see the attraction of a very secure grip that won't get go if you get bumped


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 20, 2009)

I have a OPTech strap for each of my bodies.  What I usually do is take out the padded part of the strap and clip the loose ends together, creating a short strap.  I then wrap that short strap around my wrist and hold the camera by the grip.  It's great for on-the-go or busy shooting, but not great for long periods of time.  
If I'm shooting with two bodies, I'll take the extra padded strap from the first camera and clip it into the strap on the 2nd camera, creating an extra long strap.  This allows me to wear it around my chest, rather than just around me neck.  This allows me to carry a heavy load for a long time (camera + 70-200mm F2.8 L IS) and also have it hang down at my side, out of the way.


----------



## itznfb (Aug 20, 2009)

generally when i go to the zoo i just take my D90 w/Grip and 70-200mm w/TC-17EII and a bottle of water in my back pocket. if i'm only going to be there for 2-4 hours then i don't use a strap at all, it's easier just to carry in my hand and the strap generally just gets in the way. if i'm going to be there for 6-12 hours then i'll use an op/tech strap and throw it over my shoulder when carrying, and a figure 8 loop around my elbow (more stable than a monopod  ) when shooting.


----------



## Village Idiot (Aug 20, 2009)

F yeah. Camo and digi camo Crumplers, why not show them off?


----------



## PhotoXopher (Aug 20, 2009)

Where'd that come from?


----------



## itznfb (Aug 20, 2009)

lol. i think he likes crumpler. i'd have to agree though. especially if you're carrying two bodies. throwing the second body around your neck with a crumpler industry disgrace is remarkably comfortable.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 20, 2009)

UUilliam said:


> And where do you work that people from the Pentagon (i am assuming thats what you were speaking of?) would visit?


I work for a major defense contractor.  They basically just wanted to come out to tell us "We love what you're doing!  Keep doing it!  Do it faster!"  
I'm not sure if I should say who the visitors actually were, but they were _very_ high up in the chain of command - so it was a pretty big deal.


c.cloudwalker said:


> Frankly it's all about what you feel is comfortable for you. And how you work.



I agree.  The thing is, they did _not_ look comfortable.

Everyone was literally just standing around for over 2 hours (that's how you roll when you work for the government, lol).  The photographers looked like they didn't know what to do with their cameras and were tired of holding them.  At least the videographers had a tripod...


----------



## dizzyg44 (Aug 20, 2009)

I don't really know how to describe it (but I don't have a pic)

I use the standard strap that comes with the camera and carry over shoulder.

But when I'm shooting, I have the strip right behind my elbow in about the middle of the strap and the the outer side 1-2 times around my forearm.  This keeps the tension on the strap to stabilize and support instead or supporting soley on my forearms.  It's also really easy to go from over the shoulder to ready position.

I hope it makes sense


----------



## inTempus (Aug 20, 2009)

I have a neoprene neck strap on both of my bodies with quick releases.  Super comfortable, far more so than the OEM neck straps.  I would NEVER be stuck for more than 30 minutes without one.  What a nightmare it would be running around with a 1D with a hand strap.


----------



## EleanorW (Aug 20, 2009)

The strap that came with my Sony is very uncomfortable - I end up with it around my wrist 80% of the time it's not on my tripod.


----------



## craig (Aug 20, 2009)

I think I have a camera strap and I think I use it. Somehow it is the least of my worries so I do not pay attention to it.

Love & Bass


----------



## Bigpopa (Aug 21, 2009)

Has anyone used one of these I have been looking into them...............

BlackRapid.com


----------



## JerryPH (Aug 21, 2009)

I've done a lot of reading on them, and for people that carry 2 bodies, they are good.  However, they have previously had a bad reputation of including a low quality connector at the camera end, and I have read that it broke and caused someone with a 1D and 70-200 lens to hit concrete and killed both the lens and camera. 

I'd not let that stop me, though.  If I needed to carry 2 cameras, this is the one that I would get... however, if I was not satisfied with the safe and secure connection at the camera end, I would have no reservations in DIY-ing myself a stronger solution.


----------



## FrankLamont (Aug 21, 2009)

I _have_ heard of the R-strap, but I'm not convinced of paying that much for the double strap usage. Although using two separate normal (thus not very helpful) straps does get irritating.


----------



## DScience (Aug 23, 2009)

I just grab a huge tube of rubber cement, and glue it to my hand for long shoots.


----------



## DScience (Aug 23, 2009)

JerryPH said:


> If I carry a D700 w/grip and a 70-200 around my neck for more than 15 min using the Nikon strap, I have a sore neck and back... but that same combo with the neoprene strap is good for all day with no issues.



Aweee the frustrations of becoming elderly.


----------



## JerryPH (Aug 23, 2009)

DScience said:


> Aweee the frustrations of becoming elderly.



Age has nothing to do with it.  I may be 49 years old, but I am in shape... I do 3 classes of 2 hours of Brazlilian Jiu-Jitsu a week and can jog for 2km without my heart rate going above 135bpm.  How about you?

A gripped D700 with 70-200 will do it to ANYONE.  If I put that same camera on the neck of a 17 year old for several hours, he or she will be humped over and in pain like anyone else using the factory Nikon strap.

That is the huge difference that a wide neoprene neck strap does for comfort when wearing a camera this heavy, and is worth every penny.


----------



## DScience (Aug 23, 2009)

JerryPH said:


> DScience said:
> 
> 
> > Aweee the frustrations of becoming elderly.
> ...



hehe I was totally Joking. I agree with you 100%, the nikon strap is completely uncomfortable.


----------



## IgsEMT (Aug 23, 2009)

bracket and strap.
different times calls for different methods, thus just being prepared...


----------



## CSR Studio (Aug 23, 2009)

All my 35mm cameras have straps but not the medium format and of course not the large format.


----------



## musicaleCA (Aug 24, 2009)

Okay, not a pro, but I keep my Camera Armour strap and wrist band on the camera all the time. The strap is good for slinging the camera around my shoulder (in front, it just smacks my belt and flies around a lot when I'm walking around, and I've become proficient and speedy in pulling it back up to my eye from that position. It's a heck of a lot more comfortable when I'm running too, unless I'm also shooting and running at the same time (then the strap is around my neck, as it always is when shooting, for safety).

TBH, I much prefer just having the wrist band because I don't have to futz with the strap, but I do enough running around the city and in the midst of crowds that I wouldn't dare lose that extra bit of safety for the camera. (The rings got deformed from the weight; they're now gaffer'd together.  )


----------



## JamesMason (Aug 24, 2009)

get yourselves one of these bad boys SUN-SNIPER-STRAP


----------



## MelissaMarieImagery (Aug 24, 2009)

I have my nikon strap but it's usually wrapped around my hand. I wouldn't just get a hand strap though because sometimes the neckstrap is really convenient, like when I'm just wandering around the city.


----------



## musicaleCA (Aug 24, 2009)

JamesMason said:


> get yourselves one of these bad boys SUN-SNIPER-STRAP



Oh man! That looks freaking sweet. Gotta get me one.


----------



## adamcoupe (Aug 24, 2009)

It definately comes down to type of photography and your own preferences eg. it's rare not to see sports photographers without two bodies on neck straps and it's also rare to see studio photographers using a neck strap.  I'm always out on location and yet loathe neck straps and love the Canon E1 palm strap - never dropped my 1DsMkIII.

Adam

Commercial Photography - Portfolio - Adam Coupe Photography


----------



## patrickt (Aug 24, 2009)

Of course, it's very personal. I carry my camera with the strap acroos my chest. I'm left handed so the strap is on my right shoulder and the camera rides just forward of my left hip. It's convenient to hold if I need to and it doesn't swing around much. If I bend over, it isn't as bad as having the strap around my neck but I still hold it. If I need to, I can adjust the strap so the camera rides on my side or behind my hip. Works for me.

All my straps are Op-Tech and probably will be. I've bought all the odd straps I need and none have worked for me.


----------



## IgsEMT (Aug 24, 2009)

Bracket and Strap. If I feel it gets in the way, I wrap it around the bracket.


----------



## skieur (Sep 9, 2009)

I never use it around my neck but I have straps on all my cameras.  On my pocket camera I use a wrist strap and on my larger cameras I wrap the strap around my shoulder and elbow.

skieur


----------



## Chiller (Sep 10, 2009)

I like to use my camera strap around someone elses neck, usually till they turn a pretty blue colour.


----------

